# Nutro Ultra Holistic stool question



## KerriBerri (Jan 20, 2008)

I just started feeding my dog Nutro Ultra and have noticed that she is eliminating much more than usual. Yesterday she "pooped" at least 4 times.  I, of course, gradually introduced the new food and now she is on this solely probably for about a week. She has not had any problems with it other than the excess stools. The product claims we will see firm, compact stools. That may be true but I didn't realize it would be 4x a day! Has anyone experienced excessive stools while on this dog food? Will this subside when once she has been on it longer? Should I switch to another brand? She was sort of liking Purina One and her stools were much more compact and she didn't go as much with that. I really wanted this to work because she at least will eat this a little more enthusiatically and I think is a little better dog food. Any thoughts or suggestions on this would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## MushPuppies (Sep 13, 2007)

I fed the Nutro Ultra for about 6 months. They always had excessive stools and they weren't compact either. I always thought Nutro was a good food because it was one of the more expensive ones at Petsmart. I switched to Nutro Natural Choice and my dogs lost weight, then I swithched to Nutro Max and their coats became thin and dry. I got on the forum, did some research and found I can get a much better quality food, for the same price. Now I feed Canidae All Life Stages, which they have been doing pretty well on. Their stools are definitely less frequent, more compact and firm. There is a website that ranks the ingredients of many different foods, so you can see how the different brands stack up.
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## KerriBerri (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I didn't think the stools were so compact either. It looks like once this bag is close to the end I think I will switch. I was thinking about Candidae as a matter of fact. Most of the places that carry it are not all that close to me. How did the price compare to Nutro Utra?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I was in your same situtation, KerriBeri and switched to Canidae and I am very happy with the results-no more dry skin or smooshy poop and much smaller amount(but of course still Mastiff huge! haha) Canidae was actually $1 less than what I was paying for Nutro. And another thing with Otis I noticed he eats a lot less of it because it has more nutrients. Go to Canidae website and you can see who around you sells it.


----------



## MushPuppies (Sep 13, 2007)

I pay $36.99 for a 40# bag of Canidae All Life Stages. I pay more because I get it from a local groomer instead of driving over to St Louis. You should be able to find it a little cheaper. The Nutro Ultra here runs $37.99 for a 35# bag. So with the Canidae, I get a better quality food at a cheaper price.


----------



## Emma's mom (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been having the same problem with Nutro Ultra. I have five month old Lhasa Apso. She eats the Ultra, but her stools are more frequent and larger than when she was on Canidae Chicken and Rice. I tried the Ultra only because I could purchase it at Petsmart/Petco. I will definitely go back to Canidae. The only issue I have with Canidae chicken is that she itched quite a bit. Have any of you had better success with the Canidae All life Stages or the Canida Lamb & Rice?


----------



## KerriBerri (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, things are better in the stool department, not as many trips outside. Of course, now she doesn't want to eat it.  She is one picky dog and really only prefers to eat once a day - if that. I put it down in the AM and it sits there. I have tried picking it up after 15 min. and etc. but it doesn't matter to her so in order not to stress myself out over it I just leave it down. But at night if it is not touched I pick it up. She is healthy, maybe I am wanting her to eat more than she wants to. Any suggestions? I would love to try the Canidae as the reviews are great but it will probably be the same thing with her not wanting to eat it.


----------



## lynn'stwo (Aug 12, 2007)

We only tried the Ultra once and fed it for about a month. The dogs liked it at first and all the itching and scratching went away almost immediately on this food. I thought the poop was good and no gas but in about 2 weeks my big guy (who eats anything) would walk away from his dish and leave 1/2 of the food so I wound up throwing out too much food and then we switched to something else


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

gosh, I have never had this problem with any of my dogs. Right now I have two minature Schnauzers, M/F. I feed twice a day, and they still want more, and they get small treats through out the day. I have checked out some of the above named brands and doing a google search I found people having problems with them. So I ended up going with Innova, and I am paying $13.00 for a six pound bag, but they are doing everything I wanted for them, Solid stools less trips to the pooping area and good energy level. Coats look good but they always did. Not sure what the weight of your dog is but My male weighs 20lbs, he had shot up to 27lbs and my female shot up to 20lbs and the vet said I should try and trim them down. So I now feed my male 1/2 cup twice a day and the female 1/3 cup twice a day. My female is at 17lbs which I think is good for her and she looks chunky but I can feel her ribbs when I touch that area. Not sure if I am doing every thing right but myself I like to walk away from a meal not stuffed feeling that I could have had a bit more.Hope this was helpful?


----------



## LabLoverPA (Feb 25, 2008)

Two of my labs come from the same breeder and we were started out with Nutro Natural Choice. We feed it until each puppy turned one year old and then changed over to the Nutro Holistic food. My black lab already has seasonal allergies and they got worse on the Notro Holisitc Brand. I also noticed more poops them before. After testing out a few other Organic brands we finally settled on Blue Buffalo, fish for the adult laeastbs, large breed puppy food for the puppies. We have nore more dry skin and almost all of Kasey's seasonal allergies have improved or vanished. I also substitute with Wild Salmon Oil, Milk Thistle and Brewers yeast as well as organic pumpkin.


----------

